

Tech needs to be more inclusive - frostmatthew
http://blog.goodstuff.im/tech_inclusive

======
sebkomianos
Please, not the same "let's be unfair towards men because we don't have a lot
of women in the industry" discussion. I mean, people that use this as an
argument make me believe they'd force girls to CS courses so there is a better
ratio of males:females.

Also, "people of colour" sounds, and _is_ , so wrong.

